# SilverBack Gorilla Riverbanks Zoo Columbia SC



## iflynething (Mar 17, 2009)

First picture uploaded to Flikr instead of to my Photobucket account.

You can CC if you want

I just wanted to share

Thanks

~Michael~

Also, how can I embed the actual picture instead of the link?


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 17, 2009)

iflynething said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3576/3363372333_5e3da17654.jpg?v=0
> 
> 
> First picture uploaded to Flikr instead of to my Photobucket account.
> ...








Right click on the picture once you have uploaded it, then click on the little "yellow mountain" box and paste the address in. It is that simple.


----------



## TheLogan (Mar 17, 2009)

great pic, it looks like he's pissed. lol


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 17, 2009)

I made a couple minor modifications to see what you thought about them.

I desaturated the muzzle to remove that blueish cast (gorrilla muzzles are actually the color I have there, the blue was reflected light) and also I cleaned up his eye just a bit.

I also cropped a bit of the negative space to make it a bit more symmetrical.

Simply an FYI.


----------



## iflynething (Mar 17, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> I made a couple minor modifications to see what you thought about them.
> 
> I desaturated the muzzle to remove that blueish cast (gorrilla muzzles are actually the color I have there, the blue was reflected light) and also I cleaned up his eye just a bit.
> 
> ...




Oh My!!

What wonderful work you do. Thanks for the embedding tip as well. EDIT: I couldn't get what you were saying? It has already been uploaded

That blue cast was getting on my last nerve. I couldn't stand it. I tried about everything to get it to go away. How exactly did you do that?

New layer, select the muzzle and desaturated it that way?

I like what you have done with the eye as well. Looks more natural as well. He wasn't mad (I don't think) but was actually playing with some grass - and eating it as well. This shot was just before he started to play with that. I have some shots I may post of that grass too.

Thanks again

~Michael~


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 18, 2009)

How To Post Your Pictures from Flickr/Photobucket will save me the typing 

OK, as to the desaturation thing... it can be done in Photoshop, but I don't use photoshop for that sort of thing. WAY too much work for such a simple task.

I use Capture NX. In Capture NX, you click on the color point, click on the color you want to desaturate and move a slider to the left. It just does it in about 2 seconds.

I know Photoshop is the "greatest thing since sliced bread" but frankly Capture NX is just much easier and quicker to use... I have both and use both, and I use NX 99 percent of the time for above water pictures. Underwater pictures are a different story (channel mixer is your FRIEND in underwater photography).


----------



## iflynething (Mar 18, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> How To Post Your Pictures from Flickr/Photobucket will save me the typing
> 
> OK, as to the desaturation thing... it can be done in Photoshop, but I don't use photoshop for that sort of thing. WAY too much work for such a simple task.
> 
> ...



Awesome. I would have never thought about channel mixing for that use.

I appreciate the tutorial as well. It's now fixed 

~Michael~


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 18, 2009)

OK... I made this little video for you to show you exactly how I did it in Capture NX.

Click on the HD button to see the HD version of it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jNfDUPU1vg"]This Gorilla Edited in Capture NX[/ame]


----------



## iflynething (Mar 18, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> OK... I made this little video for you to show you exactly how I did it in Capture NX.
> 
> Click on the HD button to see the HD version of it.
> 
> This Gorilla Edited in Capture NX



That's awesome. Seems like a very very simple fix. I mostly use PS3 because I don't have NX.

Thanks alot for the tutorial

~Michael~


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 18, 2009)

No worries  

Hope you will post some of the rest of the stuff you took at the zoo!


----------



## iflynething (Mar 18, 2009)

I will shortly. Let me work on some more.

I'm mostly impressed with the Gorilla shots, but might find some from the birds and other animals there

~Michael~


----------

